# 1941 Columbia Reproduction



## Newtobikes (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello Bicycle Enthusiasts,

I'm new to this amazing site and I'd like to get some information about a bike I've seen. I recently retired and so some of my free time has me scouring the internet for an "old" bicycle. A gentleman close by to where I live had/has this 1941 Columbia reproduction for sale for $1800.00. It appears to have never been ridden. It is a beautiful bicycle, however I have no idea of its "value" or what it's worth. Does anyone here have any ideas or opinions to share?

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## highship (Sep 26, 2012)

*hmm...*

about a year or two ago I sold a pair, 1 mens and 1 womans, both the same color scheme as your picture, and brand new unassembled it the box for $700 each. Either I sold them way to cheap or this one is way to much. Ebay right now has one that sold for $783 shipped.
I tend to think that it is priced real high.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Peter,
    Welcome to the CABE! I think that is way over the money on the bike. Most true collectors stay away from the repos and as such they just don't do that well when it comes time to sell. As repos go these are pretty decent but not entirely accurate. Personally I would look at this site and http://www.nostalgic.net/ to get an idea of something you would really like then start the search. A little patience, research, and diligence will pay off with something you will enjoy for a long time. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the CABE!!!!!  Agree $700 max, they pop up on ebay for that or less fairly often.  Keep in mind with true vintage, value should go up over time or at least remain fairly consistent, with a reproduction typically they will only go down.  These are great bikes as far as reproductions go but this one is way over priced.  For that kind of money you can find a great original from the same era.  It may be some work involved & not as nice but it will have real patina & working to improve/refurbish/restore them is half the fun.


----------

